

New Haswell Thinkpads - Aaronneyer
http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/t440

======
Aaronneyer
No purchase page yet, but you can see details on most of the new haswell
thinkpads by hacking the URL.

~~~
Aaronneyer
Here's some of them:

[http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/t440s](http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/t440s)

[http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/t440](http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/t440)

[http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/s-series/s540](http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/s-series/s540)

[http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/s-series/s440](http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/s-series/s440)

[http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/l-series/l440](http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/l-series/l440)
(This one actually appears to be on sale already)

[http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/edge-
series/e5...](http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/edge-series/e540)

[http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x240](http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x240)

